#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Συνδυασμοί Φορτίσεων... Υπερβολή ή όχι?

## brutagon

Συνάδελφοι καλημέρα...
με την ευκαιρία κάποιοας μελέτης που κάνω, ανοίγω αυτό το thread για να συζητήσουμε λίγο τους συνδυασμούς φορτίσεων...
Μήπως τελικά όλοι αυτοί που δίνιυμε είναι κάπως υπερβολικοί?
Σε κτήριο σχεδόν τετραγωνικό (29 επι 28 με διπλό άνοιγμα) μου προέκυψαν ούτε λίγο αλλά πολύ...730 uls και άλλοι τόσοι sls  :EEK!: ... και θα μπορούσα να βγάλω και άλλους αν ήθελα...βάλτε τώρα και τον σεισμό που δίνει άλλους 24 μόνο με ένα modal (Στην αρχή πήγα να βάλω και δεύτερο modal λόγω γερανογέφυρας, αλλά το robot δεν το λύνει θέλει ξεχωριαστό αρχείο από ότι κατάλαβα)...

Τα φορτία που επέβαλλα είναι...
1. ΙΒ σιδεριάς
2. ΙΒ πλαγιοκάλυψης
3. ΙΒ επικάλυψης
4. Κινητό στέγης
5. 3 χιόνια
6. 3 άνεμοι (ευτυχώς το κτήριο ήταν 29 επι 28)
7. 2 υποπιέσεις
8. ΔΤ
9. 8 γερανοί (επειδή η γερανογέφυρα δουλεύει μόνο στο ένα από τα δύο ανοίγματα έχουμε τα μέγιστα μια φορά αριστερά και μια φορά δεξια- γι αυτό και χρειαζόμουν 2ο modal- δηλ. 4 + 4 = 8 φορτιστικές!!!!)
Το μηχάνημα λύνει από χθές το μεσημέρι και αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε είναι στο 9%!!!!!!

Μήπως καταντά υπερβολή το πράμα? Πού να έβαζα και το 2ο modal ή να έπαιρνα τις 8 φορτιστικές του γερανού και από την πίσω μεριά, δηλ 16...
τη γ!@#$με τη δουλειά

----------


## brutagon

όμως βαγγέλη όταν τα φουρούσια είναι στο ακραίο και στο ενδιάμεσο υποστύλωμα, πρέπει να πάρεις και τους άλλους 4 με τα μίνιμα της γερανοτροχιάς εναλλάξ με τα μέγιστα...
όσο για το κινητό στέγης...είμαι της άποψης ότι πρέπει να μπαίνει όπωσδήποτε...δεν κάνω με κανέναν συμβόλαιο ότι θα κάτσει φρόνιμα...το ότι είναι λίγο τσιμπημένο βέβαια σαν φορτίο είναι

dratsiox είναι ένα καθολικό και δύο "μισά" χιόνια (το ένα με 0.5) 
για να λύσω την γερανοτροχιά, βάζω δύο συγκεντρωμένα φορτία στην απόσταση των τροχών της γερανογέφυρας και τα μετακινώ 10 πόντους...από την επίλυση αυτών των φορτίσεων, βγάζω μέγιστες αντιδράσεις και τις μεταφέρω στο δόμημα...αν αυτό εννοείς

----------


## brutagon

ρώτησαν και οι συνάδελφοι και ξέχασα να απάντήσω... οι υποπιέσεις πάνε χεράκι χεράκι με τους ανέμους, αλλά τις έχω ξεχωριστή φορτιστική περίπτωση
τις ατέλειες δεν τις έλαβα υπόψιν




> Σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση έλυσα χωρίς γενρανογέφυρα, βρήκα τα δυσμενέστερα υποστυλώματα από το συνδυασμό αστοχίας (π.χ. μόνο με χιόνι) και στη συνέχεια τα φόρτισα και με τη γερανογέφυρα.


δε διαφωνώ με αυτό αρκεί να πάρουμε όμως και το κρίσιμο στις μετακινήσεις... γιατί ξέρεις τι παρατήρησα? τα υποστυλώματα που δεν αντιστηρίζονται με μικήδα, κάνουν "κοιλιά" στο μέσο τους και πίστεψέ με ήταν μεγάλη

----------


## brutagon

> Πάντως εγώ πάνω από 7-8 συνδυασμούς φορτίσεων δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ σε μεταλλικό


πως το κάνεις αυτό ρε δικέ μου...δώσε μου το νόου χάου και θα σου δίνω το 20% της κάθε μελέτης :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο: 

http://ifile.it/s8hotej/combination%...0cases.xls.pdf

αυτοί βγαίνουν με δεσπόζουσα το κινητό στέγης...

----------


## brutagon

rig... το Q τι είναι?

----------


## brutagon

ας μην μπλέξουμε με τα ψ παιδιά, δεν θα τελειώσουμε...
στην περίπτωση που σας περιγράφω η γερανογέφυρα απλά μου διπλασίασε τους συνδυασμούς, επειδή δεν πατάει σε όλο το άνοιγμα
συνήθως το πλήθος που μου βγαίνει είναι γύρω στους 200u+200s

----------


## brutagon

> Tη γερανογέφυρα χρειάζεται να την τσεκάρεις σε δύο θέσεις σε κάθε άνοιγμα (μία για την μέγιστη κάμψη και μία για την μέγιστη διάτμηση).Εμπειρικά συνήθως δυσμενέστερη είναι αυτή που είναι στο μεσαίο άνοιγμα του πλαισίου.


τη γερανοτροχιά ναι...πολύ σωστά...τα φορτία όμως που μεταβιβάζει στο φουρούσι είναι οι μέγιστες αντιδράσεις που προκύπτουν από την επίλυσή της, έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## brutagon

drats...αν αναφέρεσαι σε μένα, το είδα και απάντησα παραπάνω

----------


## brutagon

ο τρόπος που περιέγραφα παραπάνω αφορά συνεχείς δοκούς γερανοτροχιάς...
δηλ. μετακινώντας το ζέυγος φορτίων 0.10 μ και επιλύοντας... προφανώς και οι μέγιστες αντιδράσεις στο φουρούσι βγαίνουν από την εκατέρωθεν της στήριξης φόρτιση...αυτή η στήριξη είναι η 2η (άρα 2ο φουρούσι-υποστύλωμα) για συνεχείς 2 ή 3 ανοιγμάτων και η 3η για 4 ανοίγματα...

----------


## ΣτέφανοςΒ

> Eρώτηση, γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείς τον απλοποιημένο συνδυασμό χωρίς δεσπόζουσα 
> 1.35G+1.35Qi για κάθε μεταβαλλόμενη φόρτιση και
> 
> 1.35G+1.35Q+1.35W+1.35S κλπ?


συμφωνώ με τον iovo, επίσης συμφωνώ και με λίγο πιό χονδροειδής (συντηριτικές) προσεγγίσεις στους συνδυασμούς και στα φορτία, (το πόσο είναι υποκειμενικό για τον καθένα)

----------

